
Update on DO's 4/11 outage - jldugger
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/update-on-the-april-11th-sfo2-power-outage/
======
jldugger
Reading between the lines -- were they drawing enough power that they were no
longer N+1 on PDUs, and only found out when one of the PDUs failed?

